# Schleifgeräusche Shimano Biomaster FB



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Hallo, an die Rollenexperten hier ...

Meine 2500er Biomaster macht beim Einkurbeln druckvoller Köder (z.b. 12g Spinmad oder 6g Crankbait) Schleifgeräusche. Es ist nicht so, dass man denkt 'Oh Gott' aber lauter als eine Ultegra und eine Technium von Kumpels mit dem gleichen Köder, gleiche Schnur.
Bei Ködern die sehr wenig Wasserwiderstand haben (z.b schlanker kleiner Gummifisch am 7g Kopf) tritt das Geräusch nicht auf, bzw. läuft die Rolle deutlich leiser. (Röllchen scheint sich zu drehen)
Die Rolle ist etwa 3 Jahre alt, recht wenig gefischt und wurde noch nicht gewartet. Hab sie auch nicht überlastet. Ich habe mir das ReelX Soft geholt und das Schnurlaufröllchen auseinandergebaut und gefettet (ohne das Kugellager zu öffnen). Die Geräusche sind immer noch da. Wenn ich geflochtene Schnur mit der Hand schnell am Röllchen hin und her ziehe entstehen keine solche Geräusche.
Ansonsten läuft die Rolle super.

Variante 1 es ist trotzdem das Kugellager entweder öffnen und reinigen/fetten oder ein neues.
Variante 2 es liegt am Innenleben. Rolle warten.
Variante 3 das ist so und ich muss mit dem Geräusch bei druckvollen Ködern leben.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder weiß sogar wo das Problem liegt.

Grüße


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Bin kein Experte. Vermute von der Spulenachse und dem Ritzel. Schaue mal, ob das Öl oder Fett an der Achse unter der Spule ziemlich dunkel ist. Wartung mit geeignetem Fett wäre natürlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank schonmal, was ist denn das Ritzel?


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Wird im Englischen Pinion genannt. Aus Messing oder ähnlicher Legierung.

Gemeint war der Bereich der Achse, das in das Ritzel eintaucht.


----------



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Danke, ich schau mal nach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Variante 2 wird sicher zutreffen.
Das wenige Werksfett wurde weitestgehend vom Getriebe weggedrängt und dieses läuft nun recht trocken. Daher kommt dann auch die unschöne Geräuschkulisse bei Ködern die entsprechenden Druck aufbauen.
In Verbindung mit Geflecht ist das dann auch deutlich zu hören und auch zu spüren.

Sollten diese Schleifgeräusche allerdings nur an bestimmten Punkten beim Kurbeln immer wieder auftreten, kann dies durchaus mehrere Ursachen haben.
Da du schreibst die Rolle wurde wenig belastet, schließe ich erstmal Getriebeschäden aus.
Hier wäre zuerst die Spule selbst, dessen Achsaufnahme und deren reibungsloser Rundlauf auf derer zu prüfen.
Das Spulenmaterial ist zwar bei modernen Rollen deutlich robuster wie bei alten Aluspulen, dennoch können auch sie sich etwas verziehen, zb durch etwas Unachtsamkeit.
Das kann man recht einfach überprüfen, die Schnur irgendwo anbinden, unter Zug langsam rückwärts gehen und die Bremse mal arbeiten lassen. Treten hier die Schleifgeräusche auf, liegt das Problem entweder an einer etwas unrunden Spule (schleift am Rotorarm/Rotor) oder an der Spulenaufnahme.

Läuft hier alles bestens, kommt das Geräusch aus dem Inneren, dann wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mein erstgenannter Punkt zutreffen.


----------



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Das Schleifen ist nicht unregelmäßig. Es klingt auch nicht schlimm, ist nur ein bisschen lauter als mit sehr leichten Ködern. Schäden schließe ich aus. Dafür wurde die Rolle zu wenig belastet und gefischt. Ich vermute auch, dass die Rolle mal neues Fett braucht.
Dafür habe ich mir auch das ReelX besorgt. Hatte nur die Hoffnung es ginge ohne Komplettwartung. Naja irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.
Reicht es die Rolle vor dem Fetten mit Wattestäbchen Pinsel und Klopapier so weit zu reinigen wie es geht oder ist dringend ein Lösungsmittel zu empfehlen?


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Ich reinige gerne mit einem Pinsel im Waschbenzin, macht erstklassig sauber.

Was ich vom ReelX Soft in Videos gesehen habe, könnte es für das Großzahnrad und Ritzel zu "soft" sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Das ReelX Soft ist schon recht dünn, für Getriebe nehme ich das nur für sehr kleine Rollen.
Für Schnurlaufröllchen und Achse ist es direkt verwendbar.
Das Medium ist wiederum deutlich zäher, sodaß es eher für größere Modelle direkt gut funktioniert.
Beide Fette lassen sich aber auch direkt mischen, sodaß man die für jedwedes Modell entsprechende Konsistenz hat.

Wer es ganz einfach haben will, besorgt sich das blaue Pennfett für seine Getriebe und ist fortan glücklich. Das Fett ist deutlich günstiger wie die ReelX-Produkte und tut seinen Job sehr gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Guinst schrieb:


> Das Schleifen ist nicht unregelmäßig. Es klingt auch nicht schlimm, ist nur ein bisschen lauter als mit sehr leichten Ködern. Schäden schließe ich aus. Dafür wurde die Rolle zu wenig belastet und gefischt. Ich vermute auch, dass die Rolle mal neues Fett braucht.
> Dafür habe ich mir auch das ReelX besorgt. Hatte nur die Hoffnung es ginge ohne Komplettwartung. Naja irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.
> Reicht es die Rolle vor dem Fetten mit Wattestäbchen Pinsel und Klopapier so weit zu reinigen wie es geht oder ist dringend ein Lösungsmittel zu empfehlen?



Lösungsmittel sind nicht zwingend nötig, wenn es sich nicht gerade um eine ältere Rolle handelt in der das Fett schon verharzt ist.
Das wird bei deiner 3 Jahre alten Rolle eher nicht zutreffen. Saugfähiges Papier (Küchenrolle, Klopapier tuts freilich auch).
Bei starken Verschmutzungen und Verkrustungen empfehlen sich Reinigungsmittel, die weder Metalle noch Kunststoffe angreifen.
Bremsenreiniger, Waschbenzin, reines Petroleum, SimpleGreen, notfalls tuts auch ne lauwarme Seifenlauge wenn man die Teile darin badet.
Ich selbst benutze div. Reinigungsmittel in Verbindung mit einem Ultraschallreiniger. 
Verkürzt den Prozess deutlich und führt zu deutlich besseren Ergebnissen.

Allerdings sollte man die Rolle zumindestens getriebeseitig komplett zerlegen, um auch so an alle zu reinigenden Ecken ranzukommen (im Gehäuse) und auch jedes Teil für sich zu reinigen.
Was du definitv machen solltest:

- Zeit mitbringen, nix überstürzen oder mal eben so zwischendurch probieren
- gut beleuchteter Arbeitsplatz, idealerweise ausgelegt mit hellem Küchenpapier
- passendes! Werkzeug parat legen (Zangen sind generell tabu für jedwede Art von Schraubverbbindung)
- wenn vorhanden auch die Explosionszeichnung aus der Kartonage (hilft schon wenn man ne Demontage noch nie gemacht hat)
- sich vorher auch mal in YT umschauen, Stichwort "Maintenance" (in Verbindung mit Rollentyp), es gibt durchaus gute Videos dazu, auch wenn sie vorrangig in englisch/russisch sind.
- alle ausgebauten Bauteile struktuell ablegen (Stück für Stück vorarbeiten), sodaß man sich später umgekehrt wieder orientieren kann beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Mit den ganzen Infos bin ich ja gut gewappnet, danke. 
Die Biomaster hat so eine komische Schraube, die den Rotor festhält. Einen 'Knochen' nimmt man bestimmt nicht um die zu lösen und wieder festzuziehen.
Ausmessen und dann den passenden Gabelschlüssel kaufen?


----------



## alexpp (8. Mai 2019)

Optimal ist wohl ein Ringschlüssel, Maulschlüssel geht aber auch. Kann ein Linksgewinde sein.


----------



## Guinst (8. Mai 2019)

Ok, dass heißt vorsicht (sowieso) beim Drehen, da das Gewinde 'falschrum' sein könnte?
Ich schau mal, wird ne Weile dauern bis ich dazu komme. Muss erst festeres Fett besorgen und den passenden Ringschlüssel kaufen. Ein größeres Zeitfenster finden wird auch nicht so leicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Maulschlüssel ist ok, bei hiesigen Rollen mit metrischem Gewinde bist du mit Schlüsseln der Größen 8-15 gut aufgestellt. Bei ner 2500er Rolle dürfte es wohl in etwa Schlüsselgröße 10 sein, evtl. auch etwas größer.
Die Mutter die den Rotor hält ist fast immer aus Messing oder ähnl. Legierung, also recht weiches Material. Hier bitte niemals Gewalt anwenden und nur passendes Werkzeug.
Man sieht in etlichen Videos öfter das genau hier ne Kombizange o.ä. genommen wird. Davon rate ich eindringlichst ab, da die Spannbacken die Mutter arg beschädigen können.
Diese Mutter sitzt auch nicht bombenfest, allerdings kommen je nach Hersteller sowohl Links- wie auch Rechtsgewinde zum Einsatz.
Bei manchen Modellen ist eine entsprechende Pfeilmarkierung auf den Rotor nahe der Mutter, bei vielen aber auch nicht.
Hier bitte sehr behutsam probieren, in welche Richtung sich die Mutter lösen lässt. Später beim Zusammenbau diese Mutter auch nicht bombenfest zuknallen.

Shimano verbaut vermehrt Linksgewinde, Daiwa hingegen Rechtsgewinde


----------



## Wollebre (12. Mai 2019)

hatte mal eine BIO zur Wartung mit gleiche Geräusche.
Bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
Gehäuse geöffnet und das komplette Getriebe mit ReelX Soft Fett ausgepinselt (nicht übertreiben).
Wenn das originale Fett noch sauber ist braucht das nicht entfernt werden. Mit dem ReelX Soft überpinseln. Die Sorten vertragen sich!
Habe das mal über sechs Wochen ausgetestet. Kommt zu keiner Separation der Bestandteile.
Rolle montiert und Geräusch war noch da. Dann die Rücklaufsperre abgeschraubt und das Ritzel (Pinion) entnommen und die beiden Kugellager (s. Schematics) entnommen und durch neue ersetzt. Beim Aufsetzen der Rücklaufsperre darauf achten das der Umschalter korrekt aufgesetzt wird! s. Bild.
Danach kurbelte die Rolle unter Belastung ohne Schleifgeräusche.

Nehme nur sog. 2RS Kugellager aus Edelstahl rostfrei. Das sind die mit Kunststoffdeckel. Auch die sind meist etwas mager gefettet. Hebel die beiden Kunststoffdeckel ab. Dann mit Reiniger (Bremsenreiniger oder auch Benzin (nicht in der Wohnung machen) reinigen. Gut trocknen lassen und mit ReelX Soft oder einem etwas festeren Fett füllen und die Deckel wieder aufdrücken. Wie das geht s. Anhang.

Zum Raus-/Reinschrauben der Madenschraube RD6008 brauchst einen Bit lt. Anlage. Dreh die anschließend nur gaaaaanz leicht an. Kann sich nicht losruckeln weil von den Distanzscheiben RD8068 überdeckt wird!

Auch bedenken das sich Kurbelgeräusche im "stillen Kämmerlein" meist ganz anders anhören als in der freien Natur!

Berichte mal wie es ausgegangen ist.

Good Luck

Wolfgang


----------



## Guinst (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich berichte dann mal ...
Also wie geplant habe ich die Rolle geöffnet und mit dem Reel X Soft  versorgt.
Dabei habe ich das alte Fett weitestgehend entfernt. Das sah noch gut aus, milchig grau, war aber auch nicht viel drin. Im Innenkreis des Hauptrades war eine recht dicke Schicht. Hoffe die fehlt jetzt nicht, da das ReelX nicht so gut haftet. Wenn die Rolle irgendwie metallischer oder sonstwie anders klingt mach ich sie nochmal auf und verpasse ihr das Medium Fett.

Leider war das Geräusch immer noch da. Es lag doch am Schnurlaufröllchen, welches sich nur bei druckvollen Ködern drehte und dann die Geräusche machte. Erschwerend für die Fehlerfindung kam hinzu, dass es manchmal auch ein paar Umdrehungen ohne Geräusche drehte.

Ich habe daraufhin ein neues Schnurlaufröllchen-Set gekauft und eingebaut (ist wohl kompatibel zu Stradic Ci4/Ci4+ und Rarenium). Jetzt dreht sich das Röllchen gar nicht mehr, bzw. erst ab etwa 300g-400g Bremskraft gegen die Bremse gezogen. Es ist jetzt also leiser als vorher, wohl fühle ich mich damit aber nicht. Denn je druckvoller der Köder ist, desto mehr nimmt man wahr, dass die Schnur nur über das Röllchen rutscht. Das muss doch auf Dauer schlecht für die Schnur sein.

Wäre schön, wenn es sich einfach leise und leicht drehen würde!

Das neue Kugellager dreht sich etwas schwerer als das alte. Kann man da etwas machen?

Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich das Röllchen richtig zusammengebaut habe. (nach Explosionszeichnung wie im Beitrag  von @Wollebre )  Trotzdem dreht es sich leichter wenn ich die Schraube recht locker lasse. Also vielleicht liegt da auch ein Fehler.

Jemand noch eine Idee?  Ich bin momentan auf dem Dampfer, dass das neue Kugellager überlagert ist und deshalb nicht gut dreht und würde mir ein qualitav gutes stattdessen kaufen. Oder kann man es irgendwie zum laufen kriegen?


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2019)

Sind die Teile wirklich in der richtigen Reihenfolge eingesetzt?

Drücke das Kugellager richtig fest bis zum Anschlag in den Line Roller Bushing. Dann sollte das passen.

Kontrolliere auch ob der alte Line Roller Spacer RD6844 noch in der Bügelaufnahme steckt was schnell übersehen wird. Wenn dann versehentlich ein weiterer zusätzlich eingelegt wird, dreht das Röllchen nicht mehr.


----------



## Guinst (10. Juni 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe nichts vergessen rauszunehmen. Ich schaue später mal, ob ich das Kugellager noch weiter reinpressen kann. 

10313 den Bearing Spacer kann man nicht falschrum einbauen oder? Einer links und einer rechts vom Kugellager ...

Ich schaue dann auch gleich nochmal ob es sich schwerer drehen lässt ...


----------



## Wollebre (10. Juni 2019)

von 10313 gibt es zwei Stück. Die kann man nicht falsch herum einlegen.

Geh mal wie folgt vor: prüfen ob die winzige Gummidichung 14250 im Bailarm hinter Teil 14249 zu liegen gekommen ist. Die übersieht man ganz leicht. Falls ja steht 14249 etwas zu weit vor. Kannst die Dichtung auch weg lassen. Ist Spielerei. Ist dafür gedacht von aussen ÖL in den Schnurlauf zu füllen. Immer nur Öl nachfüllen verbessert das Kugellager auch nicht. Die ganzen Teile müssen von Ablagerungen gereinigt werden bevor geölt oder gefettet wird. Das Loch kannst von aussen oder innen mit etwas festen Fett zuschmieren.
Dann noch darauf achten das die beiden Aussparungen in Teil 13249 in die beiden "Zapfen" im Bailarm eingreifen. Sonst steht das Teil etwas zu weit vor....


----------



## Guinst (10. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe jetzt hat es geklappt, weiß gar nicht genau wie, hab ein paar mal hin und her gebaut und jetzt läuft es deutlich leichter.
Ich glaube ich konnte das Kugellager mit einem Holzzahnstocher noch ein mü weiter reindrücken, könnte auch das mit dem Bailarm gewesen sein 
Oder aber ich habe das alte drin ... 

Bin gespannt auf den nächsten Praxistest.


----------



## Guinst (21. Juni 2019)

So, möchte nur mal mitteilen, dass es jetzt wieder gut läuft. 
Danke!


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. Juni 2019)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich möchte mich hier mal an den Trööt anhängen, da ich ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Penn Spinnfisher 4500 SSV habe.
Und zwar habe ich diese Rolle schon mal im warmen im Süßwasser verwendet und da hatte ich plötzlich bei Kurbeln so ein "schleifend-sandiges" Gefühl, also so, als ob irgendwo ein Sandkorn drinn im Getriebe gewesen wäre. Ich habe damals die Rolle aufgemacht aber nichts gefunden, nach einiger Zeit war das Schleifen dann wieder weg.
Heuer im Frühjahr war ich mit der Rolle in Norwegen mitten im tiefsten winter, Schneesturm, Regen, Eiseskälte inkl.
Dabei ist es einmal passiert, das sich plötzlich die Rücklaufsperre ausgeschaltet hatte, allerdings nur ganz kurz, dann passte alles wieder.
Wieder zuhause wurde die Rolle ordentlich aber vorsichtig abgeduscht und eingelagert. Als ich sie kürzlich wieder mal rausgeholt habe, war es wieder da, dieses "schleifend-sandige" Gefühl beim kurbeln. Ich hab dann die Rolle geöffnet und erwartete eigentlich böse Korrosion aber da war gar nichts, alles sah sehr sauber aus, ich habe dann noch ein bisschen Penn Rollenfett reingetan und die Rolle wieder zugeschraubt aber das Schleifen war immer noch da.
Ich meine, der Lauf ist eigentlich nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt, die Rolle läuft immer noch wie ein Uhrwerk, einmal angekurbelt dreht sie ewig weiter und lässt sich auch ganz weich kurbeln, kein haken oder ruckeln, nichts, es ist halt nur dieses komische, sandige Schleifen.
Ok, was kann das sein bzw. was kann ich da machen? Oder einfach lassen und verwenden?
Danke schon mal
TL
Johannes


----------



## alexpp (27. Juni 2019)

Optimal wäre das ganze Getriebe gut zu reinigen (ich mache das mit Waschbenzin) und neu zu fetten. In dem Fall besonders das Innere des Ritzels, Achse und die Rücklaufsperre. Die Rücklaufsperre nicht fetten, nur die Hülse, auf der die Rollen laufen, minimal ölen (hier verursacht Fett bei Kälte Probleme). Natürlich auch die Kugellager kontrollieren.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Juni 2019)

als erstes die Teile im Schnurlauf reinigen, die Kugellager überprüfen oder gleich ersetzen. Dann testen.
Sand kommt nicht innen ins Getriebe!
Wenn immer noch Geräusche das Kugellager oben auf dem Pinion (Ritzel) überprüfen, ggfls. austauschen.
Wenn danach immer noch Geräusche, wie schon vorab in einem Beitrag geschrieben, die Rolle öffnen und alles reinigen  und fetten.
Dabei besonders das kurbelseitige Kugellager überprüfen.

In der Regel verabschieden sich die Lager wie folgt:
1. im Schnurlauf (die kleinen Lager sind die höchstbelasteten)
2. oben auf dem Pinion
3. unten am Pinion 
4. das kurbelseitige im Gehäusedeckel
6. das gegenübersteckende im Gehäuse

Die Rücklaufsperre setzt aus durch Verschmutzung, zu festem Fett oder Fett welches bei Kälte zu fest wird.
Auf dem Datenblatt des Herstellers findet man dazu Angaben.
Selbsttest die Fettdose für 1-2 Stunden in den Froster stellen. Wann danach noch butterweich, ist es auch für kalte Temperaturen geeignet. Wenn fest andere Sorte besorgen. 
Lege auch die Rolle mit in den Froster. Wenn danach nur schwer zu kurbeln ist, ist das Fett für Wintertemperaturen nicht geeignet und muß gewechselt werden! Auch das in den Kugellagern!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juni 2019)

Was gern mal übersehen wird und sich schnell Schmutz etc. sammelt....

...die Rotorinnenseite.

Zwischen Rotor und Bodyschale ist imer etwas Luft. schließlich soll der Rotor frei drehen.
Allein durch Regen sammelt sich dort schnell mal was. Ein einziges Sandkorn in jenem Spalt genügt bereits um herzallerliebste Schleifgeräusche zu erzeugen.
Also Rotor mal abnehmen und die Innenseiten mal auswischen.
Das Gleiche mit der Bodykante, hier auch gleich Achse und überstehende Pinion auf Schmutz checken.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. April 2020)

Moin, ich brauche Rat der Experten. Meine Biomaster 4000FB hört sich beim Einholen des Köders an wie eine Kaffeemühle....bei nicht mal 15 g Ködergewicht. Auch beim Drill ist es zu hören: metallisches Schleifen.
Also die Ratschläge hier befolgt und mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen begonnen. Da kamen mir schon die ersten Zweifel, da die Teile der Explosionszeichnung aus dem Netz nicht bei mir zu finden waren und bei mir ganz andere verbaut zu sein scheinen.









Wer kann mir sagen, wo etwas nicht stimmt, auf der Zeichnung oder bei meiner Rolle? Ich sehe z.B. die Nummer 9430, 9429 und 9739 nicht bei mir, aber dafür zwei gleiche silberne Ringe, die auf der Zeichnung nicht zu finden sind. Bin ratlos...

Edit: auch die kleine Schraube unterhalb der MutterNr. 71 , die wohl den Rotor fixiert, hat meine Rolle nicht. Habe ich vielleicht doch die falsche Zeichnung?


----------



## Wollebre (12. April 2020)

auf der Schematics die ich gefunden habe hat die Rotormutter auch keine Sicherungsschraube
s. Anlage


----------



## Gert-Show (12. April 2020)

Danke Wolle, das scheint die richtige Zeichnung zu sein.
Die beiden silbernen Ringe vom Foto sind dann wohl 10313. Kann es denn sein, dass die anderen Teile dazwischen "zusammengebacken" sind? Ich kann da nix lösen.


----------



## alexpp (12. April 2020)

Eigentlich müsstest Du alles ohne Schwierigkeiten auseinander bekommen.
Im folgenden Video wird gezeigt, wie das SLR richtig fettet wird, allerdings auf Russisch. Ab 9:50 geht es los, er erklärt dort einiges, deshalb geht es eher langsam voran.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. April 2020)

Danke Alex, das hilft mir weiter.
Das Kugellager ist wohl der Verursacher der Schleifgeräusche und der "Abstandsring" fehlt...ich werde gleich mal bestellen bei BAC.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. April 2020)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Danke Alex, das hilft mir weiter.
> Das Kugellager ist wohl der Verursacher der Schleifgeräusche und der "Abstandsring" fehlt...ich werde gleich mal bestellen bei BAC.



Hoi,

wenn du den Abstandsring 6684 meinst schaue mal im BÜgel nach! Da hab ich meinen bei der Wartung gefunden .

Grussen Michael

PS: Kugellager habe ich bei Kugellager Express geordert und fix geliefert bekommen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. April 2020)

Guckst Du mal HIER ! Diese Seite hat mir schon oft geholfen.


----------

